# Little Charlie Photos



## *Abby* (Oct 11, 2005)

I've been away from Chippl for a while (busy busy busy), but me & the still very little Charlie are back, here's a few pics from the past few months...

















Charlie takes the words "Dog Bed" a little too litteraly








Charlie with Big Sister Coco








G.I.Charlie








Santas Little Helper








Charlie tries to disguise himself as a Decoration by sitting in the Nut bowl








Pigs ears all round!








The force is Strong with Jedi Charlie


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

OMG i think im in love!! i especially like the one with charlie lying on coco!


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

I think that pic is so grea as well! The dog bed caption cracked me up. They are very pretty


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

i wish i could cuddle with coco


----------



## *Abby* (Oct 11, 2005)

holly&peanut said:


> i wish i could cuddle with coco


Coco is great for Cuddles


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

CHarlie is simply the cutest little chi! OMG how tiny and handsome he is!! But I must say your Coco is GORGEOUS!!! :shock: She looks like one of the coca cola polar bears, what a beauty, I can't get over how white and soft she is....hands down, you have the cutest dogs...  

What kind of dog is coco? :wave:


----------



## soneal (Aug 30, 2004)

I do believe that is the cutest picture ever of Charlie on Coco. I had a Samoyed growing up, her name was Tacoma she was a great dog. Charlie is lucky to have such a warm fuzzy bed.


----------



## *Abby* (Oct 11, 2005)

SunnyFLMum said:


> CHarlie is simply the cutest little chi! OMG how tiny and handsome he is!! But I must say your Coco is GORGEOUS!!! :shock: She looks like one of the coca cola polar bears, what a beauty, I can't get over how white and soft she is....hands down, you have the cutest dogs...
> What kind of dog is coco? :wave:


Coco is a Samoyed, it's funny you say she looks like a polar bear as when she was a puppy I was carrying her and a little boy came up to me and asked if she was a baby polar bear... I said yes! It made his day! hee hee!



soneal said:


> I do believe that is the cutest picture ever of Charlie on Coco. I had a Samoyed growing up, her name was Tacoma she was a great dog. Charlie is lucky to have such a warm fuzzy bed.


They're complete opposites but best friends.


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Extremely cute pictures!!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

great pics! your dogs are gorgeous!! :love10:


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Hiya, :wave: 

What AB FAB pics!!!!

I love Charlie and Coco, they look so great together!!!

Please post more pics soon xxx


P.S...Can I have Charlie pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeease! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Awwww Charlie , great to see pics of the little guy :wave: 

I have a lovely pics of charlie from the surrey meet in a frame with ones of Romeo and fizzy and kirby and trinny and smiffy  so i can see the little guy every day :lol:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

awww I love him he was always just sooo cute and ickle, I put a post on ur meetup thread Abby about a Surrey meetup :wave:


----------



## *Abby* (Oct 11, 2005)

nemochi said:


> awww I love him he was always just sooo cute and ickle, I put a post on ur meetup thread Abby about a Surrey meetup :wave:


Ooh cool.. I'll check it x x x


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

how cute--they look adorable together


----------



## IcePrincess (Mar 20, 2006)

OMG your dogs are so cute. I love the outfits that charlie had on in some of the pics. Where do you buy them from, or do you make them yourself?
I love the pic of Charlie laying on Coco, too cute.
nice pics


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

omg soooo cute  
I wanna see more pictures


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Fantastic pics and captions. Charlie looks so tiny and adorable. I love the one of him lying on his beautiful sis and the one where he is hiding in the nut bowl :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## *Abby* (Oct 11, 2005)

Thank you all for your lovely replies!  I'll post more pics soon!



IcePrincess said:


> I love the outfits that charlie had on in some of the pics. Where do you buy them from, or do you make them yourself?


I get most of them online... it's hard to find outfits small enough cos he's so small, www.petlondon.com is cool but other than that I just scour the internet for tiny doggie clothes, I did find a really cool ferret clothing site, it was www.ferretcouture.com or something similar, they cusom made Charlie a couple of tops for really reasonable prices!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Both of your pups are gorgeous


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

The pic with Coco is my favorite. Beautiful. :wave:


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh My he's so incredibly CUTE  Both are your dogs are beautiful. You're blessed!!


----------



## ChioxerMomma (Aug 3, 2005)

*sweet chi chi*

great pictures i like the one where hes laying on the other dog and the nut bowl one


----------



## stevinski (Feb 23, 2006)

they are both so gorgeous!!!!!
i thought from the look of her tht coco was a american eskimo dog but now i know shes a samoyed, they kinda look the same though lol!


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Well, I am COMPLETELY in love with Charlie!!!!! :love4: What more can I say??? Fantastic pics!


----------



## weiwei_in_usa (Oct 8, 2005)

so cuteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

OH MY GOODNES!!! That is just way too cute for words!! an your lil Charlie is just the most cutest thing I have ever seen!! Iwant him!!!! Cocoa is such a beauty too!!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Charlie and Coco are such a great pair!! Those pictures are great! And the captions crack me up :lol: 
You have a great doggy family!


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

that ferret website is great- there some really cute jumpers and their cheap!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

i rrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaally think that Charlie needs to live with me and my two, being tri-colored and all  I dont know how you dont squeeze him all day and the pic with Coco is wonderful :wave:


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

one of the cutest chis i have ever seen   

i loved your pictures


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

They are both STUNNING!!! :love10:

How much does Charlie weigh? He looks sooo tiny!!


----------

